# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Teksti i nje kenge

## ajzberg

Ka kohe qe ne per dasmat e veriut, kendohet nje kenge [ne disa e kercejne],qe me ka pelqyer mjaft .Ajo titullohet ''Kenga e Qorrit te Lazit''
Une e kam degjuar disa here dhe kam nxjere tekstin ,nuk e di ne e kam te sakte apo jo.Mundet ta dergoje njeri ketu.........

----------


## ajzberg

Teksti i kenges

Iliaz Recoku nje burre drague
Votkan shkiet ma kan rrethue
Ne burg Prishtines ma kane cue
Qat here Iliazi asht mendue
Nji leter e ka shkrue
Qorri t Lazit ja ka cue
Merr kacorri letern me knue
Lot per faqsh i kan shkue
Shoket e vet e kan diktue
Ca ke Qorr qe je ngushtue
Nji bab plak ne shpi m ka qellue
Kan vot shkiet ma kan rrethue
Burg t Prishtines ma kan cue
A ka djal qe vjen me mue
Iliaz Recokun per me shpetue
Te dy n kam me hier jan cue 
Kan marr rrugen me i her me shkue
Tek nji kafe kur kan mbri 
Ja kan nis tuj pie raki 
Vikan gotat dy e nga dy
Ty bre Qorr po te shohin budall
Iliaz Recokun bab me e pase 
Ne qat Prishtin s po mujt  me ardh
Te dy te pa bese paskan kane
Merrka Qorri rrugen ne kam
Me nji pajton eshte takue
O pajton o pajtonxhi 
Per pese sahat n Prishtin me shti
Pese sahat nuk jan maru
Qorri Lazit ne Prishtin ka shku
Tek nje kafe kur ka hy
Po e njef kapedani n sy
More djal ore djal i ri
Qe gjashte vjet qe rri n Prishtin
Nuk kam pa djal si ty
S ke faj mor kapedan
Se gjashte vjet kacak jam kane
E mos ban gabim me u cue n kam
Se menjiher ta leshoj nagam
Me shoket e mi te kam rrethue
Shpejt baben prej burgu me ma lerue
Kapedani qenka ngushtue
Merr nje leter e paska shkrue
Nje gardiani ja ka cue
Ilia Recokun me njher me e lirue
Ne tesha te reja me e nderue
Shpejt tek kafja me ma prue
Se biri vet na ka rrethue
Iliaz Recoku ke kafja kur ka shkue
Kapedanit i ka tregue 
Sa te kem une Qorrin gjalle
Ska  hapsane ne Serbi qe me mban...........

----------


## loneeagle

ajzberg na bere kurioze ku mund ta degjoj? e kerkova ne youtube por nuk eshte.

----------


## ajzberg

> ajzberg na bere kurioze ku mund ta degjoj? e kerkova ne youtube por nuk eshte.


Kliko thjesht qorri lazit.............e kendojne ne shume variante ,por varianti kryesor eshte ai qe kam sjelle me lart.

----------


## loneeagle

do e provoj ne google perseri. thanks

----------


## Meriamun



----------

